# smokeing bullheads



## johnny1 (Apr 26, 2010)

how long should it take to smoke or cook bullheads and is cherry a good wood to use? I have tons of cherry wood here....And about what temp is good for the smoking of bullheads? Thanks for your help here...John


----------



## johnny1 (Apr 29, 2010)

i CAN'T BELIEVE THAT NO ONE ON HERE KNOWS HOW TO SMOKE BULL HEADS...SMALL CAT FISH...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






COME ON NOW----HELP ME OUT HERE WITH COOKING TEMPS AND LENGTH OF TIME NEEDED TO COOK WELL...JOHN


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 30, 2010)

OK, calm down...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never smoked bullheads, but then before last weekend, I said the same thing about catfish.

Smoking fish can be a bit of a challenge, to me anyway.

But, I would set them in a brine (Cowgirl's is my favorite) for a few hours. When I did the catfish, I brought my smoker to about 200-225. They took about 2 and a half hours, maybe not quite that. Didn't worry about the temp of the fish, just checked them at about 2 hours, waited a bit and took them off when they flaked.

Find the thread "Holy Smoking Catfish Battle" for a link to the brine.

Good luck and I'm begging for some Qview.


----------



## johnny1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey thanks for the tip..I appreciate it very much...john


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 30, 2010)

Easy there...caps=yelling...

Try this search:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...archid=1075864


----------



## johnny1 (May 1, 2010)

Only in your own mind...Thanks...I didn't even realize it at the time...Can you ever forgive me?


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

I think you are forgiven. Now so back to the real quesiton. How are the bullheads coming? My parents live on a lake and I was back home a few weeks back with my wife and we had a bonfire and several beers and caught bullheads until midnight and had a good old time. We put some lights up so we could see our bobbers and just kept pulling them in left and right. My parents lake is very shallow so it freezes out every year so bullheads are abot the only thing that makes each year. They were too small so we didn't eat any of them. I actually love bullheads as long as I don't have to clean them. We just fry them like I would any other fish. Good stuff!


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

never thought about smoking bullheads. 

cleaning them is a pain


----------



## johnny1 (May 7, 2010)

tried smoking the bullheads..they came out pretty good.I will be doing more soon...I just used cherry wood chips and smoked them at 200 degrees until they, the meat got flaky...all I did was skin them out and lay them on the racks,bones and all..They were really pretty tasty...


----------



## lcruzen (May 7, 2010)

No pics?????????????


----------



## zug (May 7, 2010)

That's right you know the rule no pics it never happen.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 7, 2010)

i just learned what a bull head was...thanks


----------



## arnie (May 7, 2010)

The misses has been after me to try smoking cats or bullheads.
I didn’t think it would be worth while.
Looks like I may have to rethink that.


----------



## johnny1 (May 8, 2010)

That's right you know the rule no pics it never happen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






who's  stupid rule is that...not all of us have a camera-duh


----------



## lcruzen (May 9, 2010)

It's not a rule, just a fun way to get some Q view out of folks. No need to get your shorts in a knot over it.


----------



## txfshrmn (Jun 22, 2014)

I was going to build a smoke shed , but my landlady wont let me have it on her property .


----------



## txfshrmn (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello . There is not any difference to preparing channel cats and bullheads in the same type of brine . Just less time in smoker because of smaller size . ( common sense ) .


----------

